# Wanted: Titec H HandleBars, Jeff Jones licenced copy



## wiggydiggy (13 Dec 2012)

Hi There,

I've been using Butterfly Bars for a while but want to try something else, I've been recommended the Titus H Bar which are a licensed copy of some Jeff Jones bars of similar design.

I cant find a stockist for the Titus, and I cant afford/justify spending £125 on the Jeff Jones so...

*Does anyone know of a stockist for the Titus, or where I can get the Jeff Jones versions cheaper than the £125 he wants?*

Titus H Bar






Jeff Jones Cut H Bar





Cheers!


----------



## dan_bo (13 Dec 2012)

Don't on-one do titus these days?


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Dec 2012)

Just checked and yes they do, but not those bars unfortunately.


----------

